# Teaching > Lesson Plans >  different processes of word formation ?

## Quast

I'm just confuse with this question:
What are the different processes of word formation in English ? 
It's three semantic criteria, morphological criteria and syntactic criteria.
I'm right or wrong please tell me.

----------


## cafolini

I don't know. I haven't found one person that spoke to me about this without being philosophical. Some things have to be invented before they are understood.

----------


## Quast

Oh god
this is really strange because also i tried to ask some one in other site but he didn't answered !!
what about this,can you tell me please What is the difference between a word and a morpheme ?

----------


## cafolini

That's a different question than the first one you asked. There are definitions for that which correspond. Semantics is a different thing. Read Korsybski's Science and Sanity for general semantics, an introduction to non-aristotelian systems. You are asking questions that are forced. Obviously you pretend to know something of what you are talking about.

----------


## Quast

you right
now i'm reading a book call "faculty of language studies". this book is one of the wost books i have ever read, i don't know how people study from this book, its not clear at all, there is 13unit from 1 to 6 is ok, bad but if there is a teacher you will understand, but from 7 to 12 is the problem it like the writes erase something or something missing, you can't understand unit8 if you didn't read first unit12 !. really bad book.

thats why i ask the first question ((also no one answer it until now)), second one is also wired, the book not give you clear points just examples, i think they do this to fores student to came to class and lesson to the teacher because he knows the answer, if there is no teacher you will lose you brain with this book.

if you or any one here knows the difference between a word and a morpheme, please i'm beggen you tell me what is the different

----------


## Quast

any help !?

----------


## Quast

OK forget all above
----
can any one here just make this part correct or fix it:



> New word add into the language lexicon should be word used for years. New word created in the English language In linguistics, the ways in which new words are made on the basis of other words or morphemes.

----------

